# Arrow Moccasin



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Does anyone here own shoes that are made by the Arrow Moccasin company?
https://www.arrowmoc.com/

Here is a very detailed thread from the other forum. And a detailed review with some good photos:



Scuttlebutt said:


> A case study of MY Arrow experience.  (BTW garmis, nice job moving to the Vineyard! I'm there every summer and would love to eventually live there full time. How do you like it?)
> 
> I live the next town over from their shop in Hudson, MA, so I was lucky to be able to drive 10 minutes there, with the intention of handling some of their mocs and ordering a pair of the double eye'd mocs, to be picked up 5 weeks later or so.
> 
> ...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have not experienced those but, from the pics, the do look quite nice and potentially, very comfortable. Do they sport a padded insole, perchance?


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> I have not experienced those but, from the pics, the do look quite nice and potentially, very comfortable. Do they sport a padded insole, perchance?


I have the ankle boot version of the above shoe.

There's no padded insole, the insole _is_ the sole. Extremely thick leather; it's close to 1/4" thick (which means if you get a double-sole verison you're standing on 1/2" of leather). Very handmade-looking, very study, and very comfortable. But you'd better like the smell of leather, because while the smell dissipates a little after you've worn them a while, it never goes away. It's like wearing baseball mitts on your feet.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Thanks for the feedback, JakeLA...and now the temptation grows!!


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

wow, that website appears to be as old as the internet. I was expecting a flying toaster to make an appearance.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

looks like I wasted my 600th post with that last comment; in any event, *very nice moccasins for sure.*


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

I live pretty close to Hudson, MA. I'd love to support a local business but I don't see any style that to me is even remotely "wearable." What am I missing?


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Bartolo said:


> I live pretty close to Hudson, MA. I'd love to support a local business but I don't see any style that to me is even remotely "wearable." What am I missing?


To each his own - I think those two eyelet mocs look pretty cool (other pictures here: https://anaffordablewardrobe.blogspot.com/2010/05/massachusetts-moccasins.html). This post has sparked an interest, though, I know I don't really NEED a pair.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I've considered Arrow Mocs for a long time, but could never pull the trigger - the aesthetics are pretty great on the simpler models, but they appear a bit too rustic to me. When I get around to wearing out my Bean slipper/mocs, I'll probably go with Townview's Deerskin-lined Double-Sole Mocs (actually a triple layer of leather with bullhide on the outsoles), which seem a steal at $90.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I think we should hold a competition between Russell, Arrow, and Town View for the most retrograde website.


----------



## Clay J (Apr 29, 2008)

Arrow wins, only because Townview has a link to a youtube video. 

back on topic however; I want the ankle boots!


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

It would be interesting to buy a pair of the Arrow Canoe Mocs and then have a local cobbler sew a camp moc rubber sole and insole into them. 

Yes, it defeats the true mocassin idea, but what a camp moc that would be!


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

These look great, both the Arrow's and the Townview's. How do you guys think these leather soles do in the wet?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

They get wet, and then get damaged if you walk on concrete or asphalt. Otherwise, they're fine, I have a pair of Gokeys that hav lasted for 20+ years with one resole. But their life is almost over, so I'm very glad to learn of those nice looking townviews - once again, you amaze me, Cards - and for 99 bucks might just give them a shot.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

as far as retrograde clothing websites go, I think Birdwell Britches has to be the champ.

www.birdwellbeachbritches.com


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

In fact, I just did order a pair of Townviews: they are $79 ppd for unlined, $89 lined. If they are as good as they look, maybe the guys are right about Quoddy prices.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> In fact, I just did order a pair of Townviews: they are $79 ppd for unlined, $89 lined. If they are as good as they look, maybe the guys are right about Quoddy prices.


That's great news, Rambler. Give us a photo and review when you get a chance - I've heard they're significantly softer than the Arrows, but haven't done any direct comparisons. As for getting wet - I walk my dog in the dewy grass every morning and then walk across pavement. It certainly lessens the life of the double leather soles on my Bean mocs, but that isn't always a bad thing when you've a pair of Townviews in sight.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Will do - with any luck they'll be here before I depart for Montana icon_smile on Wednesday. You had better get dog-walking: the charming Gayanne told me, in a disarming down east accent, that they may have to start charging for postage for the Christmas season. She also told me the leather is from Maine, exceping the bullhide outersole, which is from California.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

JakeLA said:


> as far as retrograde clothing websites go, I think Birdwell Britches has to be the champ.
> 
> www.birdwellbeachbritches.com


That is not only the worst site on the internet, it gets my vote as the worst site in the history of the internet. The britches must be awesome.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

:biggrin2:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

frosejr said:


> The britches must be awesome.


Let's say this...Coleman got his pair of Beach Britches, went to the beach, and hasn't come home yet. Coleman, it's time to leave the beach and come back to the forum.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm on year 3 of my canoe mocs from Arrow moccasins. They are rustic, but that's what I've liked. I imagine it wold take me a decade of casual war to wear out the bottoms. To date, the bottoms have darkened, suggesting some oil permeation, but have shown no wear. I have another pair, in reserve, and they have a "plume" effect much like shell cordovan - suggesting that they have lots of natural oils in reserve. These are not as refined as lined Townsviews, but the leather used is MUCH thicker - your call.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

They do look nice but I've been a Russell fan for over fifteen years and I think it's time to order another pair. Y'see, my left leg is 8cm shorter due to a military injury and Russell will build up the left side without question. When I buy ready made shoes I have to get them adjusted.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

JakeLA said:


> as far as retrograde clothing websites go, I think Birdwell Britches has to be the champ.
> 
> www.birdwellbeachbritches.com


There's no web site for Birdwell with this link. I surfed, snorkeled, and hung around the beach with two pairs of Birdwell Beach Britches for almost ten years. They held up against the salt water and abuse better than wetsuits I'd occasionally wear over them. If their current products are anything like what I owned I can recommend them without hesitation.


----------



## Estel (Feb 2, 2013)

Google suggests that the correct link is https://www.bbbritches.us .


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2020)

Pentheos said:


> I think we should hold a competition between Russell, Arrow, and Town View for the most retrograde website.


U forgot dyer Mocs the best mine are 26 years old and still great also arrow went out of business


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2020)

srivats said:


> Does anyone here own shoes that are made by the Arrow Moccasin company?
> https://www.arrowmoc.com/
> 
> Here is a very detailed thread from the other forum. And a detailed review with some good photos:


I am from Hudson originally and have had Arrow moccasins since I was 17, over 40 years ago. I want one last pair if I can get them. I have an email into them. Since he passed a couple of years ago they are not making any new ones. So get them while you can they are a great value for the money.


----------

